# turtle pics and questions



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

here are a couple of pictures f my painter turtle. his back has a couple ofbrown scales since i put a heat light up. whats that from. he has plenty of space to not sit rite under the light but he does. hand on the bottem he had like 3 red scales now there is just one whats that from? well here are the pics. and thanks mettle for straiting me out he has a light now


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn nice turtle...You should hook me up with one of those...Beautiful


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Could you show a tank set up pic? Im interested in getting a turtle..Thanks


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's been a hell of a long time since I've kept turtles but, I believe turtles shed their plastron and carapace in sections as they grow. Someone else might be able to shed more light on this.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> It's been a hell of a long time since I've kept turtles but, I believe turtles shed their plastron and carapace in sections as they grow. Someone else might be able to shed more light on this.
> [snapback]1137727[/snapback]​


Same thing I was thinkin :nod:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, theyll shed when they go through their turtle phases. Im a turtle fanatic. Yeah, show us your set up! What are you feeding him?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ill get a pic later i feed him everything from the fish he catches, fruit, worms, flakes, pellets, anything i have he minches on like a pig even my finger lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nice turtle, but are you still keeping it with piranhas?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

NO it wasnt a big deal the piranha wouldnt have bit him. i said it was for a short period of time now its over


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats a nice little painted tutrle you got........


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

here are his tank and tank mates. everthing looks dirtier then it is and it is dirty but it gets that way in like 1 day its hard to clean it all the time. and i forgt i had this but here is the link. that was a while ago and there was more fish and it was takein care of better http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=88164&hl=


----------

